
Where can I find 128GB RAM cloud Server? - hemen
It is very hard and expensive to find a cloud service which can provide 128GB ram.<p>I am not looking for a dedicated server as they don&#x27;t provide proper resize and backup functionality in the cloud.<p>A public cloud service is more preferable.
======
QuinnyPig
[http://www.ec2instances.info/?min_memory=128&region=us-
east-...](http://www.ec2instances.info/?min_memory=128&region=us-east-1) are
your AWS options.

~~~
hemen
AWS is too expensive. Any other options for this big size RAM?

------
magacloud
Google Cloud could offer.

Search across cloud here:
[https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/search](https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/search)

Thanks.

